# I like Johs' pipes



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know what it is about them. Many of his shapes are too much for me, but his sandblasts and more classic English shapes with a Danish twist really yank my crank. I just ordered this guy from smokingpipes (along with more baccy to fuel my Kentucy Aquicition Disorder)....

I plan on playing with longer flakes, some Mac Baren roll cakes, and layering some blends in this guy. I like skinny bowls, and this is one tall skinny mutha.

Johs Sandblasted Billiard Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com










I have one other Johs that's a smooth canted straight dublin, and it smokes like a dream. The draught hole is smack in the bottom center of the bowl, it smokes cool, and once all that orange stain came off on my hands the finish is very nice indeed! :rotfl:

But seriously, I think Johs is making some of the nicest pipes for the buck out there. I've got a few petes that are nicely made, but they don't have the little touches in fit and finish that give them that handmade feel. Every Johs pipe is carved by one guy. I like that! His shapes can be a bit "distinctive" shall we say, and he makes a lot of brandy shaped bowls and freehand shapes that I'm not really a huge fan of. However, if one was in the market for a good danish freehand, Johs would be the place I'd send them in a heartbeat. Who else is making ring-grained sandblasted, plateau rimmed bent dublin freehands for less than 80 bucks? And for a handmade pipe? Peanuts.

If you're in the market for a sub $100 pipe, and are into the danish aesthetic, I'd encourage you to give Johs' work a look. For less than the price of any Stanwell, you can have a one of a kind, handmade work of art.

Oh yea, and did I mention mine smokes like a million bucks? Hope this one will too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a great video for Johs lovers. Just thought I'd post it in case you hadn't seen it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a Johs freehand that was a terrific smoker and beautiful pipe, but I traded it off as I discovered that freehands aren't "me." There was a lot of talk about his pipes here a year ago, I'm surprised he hasn't maintained popularity. I really like some of his classic shape interpretations, although I wish he didn't tend towards slender shanks on many of them. He also does very nice looking stains, but they tend to leave orange marks on your hands for a while when they are new.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> ...I wish he didn't tend towards slender shanks on many of them.


I've been trying to figure out what exactly it is that doesn't do it for me, and I think this is it. I want to like these pipes, but the proportions just seem "off" to my sensibilities.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

You guys are very right about the shanks. My dublin is really bowl heavy, and has an absolute pencil shank. The above pipe seems to be more balance with it's slender bowl as well.

Yeah, his shapes are "unique" at times for sure LOL! Every now and again, he really hits the nail on the head though.

There's a rediculously large lumberman on smokingpipes that I'd be into if I liked big pipes. Much bigger than 3/4" in bowl diameter, and I start to worry though.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Some of his pipes are huge, that's for certain. The freehand I had had over a 2" deep bowl, and that wasn't even one of his "giants!"


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i almost grabbed an acorn he made, it was pretty sweet lookin.

im sure ill grab one at some point


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

does anyone know if he does consignment work for individuals? If so anyone have contact info for him?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

x6ftundx said:


> does anyone know if he does consignment work for individuals? If so anyone have contact info for him?


He did for us. I'd just contact him directly.

Gaden Pibemagerie - Doris & Mogens Johansen - Møllevej 1d, Ravenhøj 9900 Frederikshavn Denmark Tel.: 9848 4900 E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Update: As expected, this pipe is drilled perfect, and smokes phenomenal for only being smoked 2x. Not a single gurgle, and it only gets a teeny bit hot at times, having only smoked MacB's club blend in it. I have full confidence that this will be an amazing pipe once broken in.

Johs will get more of my money if he keeps making pipes like this.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

_< bump >_

Well, I just picked this one up for a friend who gave me $40 and asked me to find him a working estate pipe.










Very masculine, very simple - for a newish piper I think this is a good choice.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> _< bump >_
> 
> Well, I just picked this one up for a friend who gave me $40 and asked me to find him a working estate pipe.
> 
> ...


Not a bad choice for a not-newish piper either, IMO - nice pick up!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

FiveStar said:


> I don't know what it is about them. Many of his shapes are too much for me, but his sandblasts and more classic English shapes with a Danish twist really yank my crank. I just ordered this guy from smokingpipes (along with more baccy to fuel my Kentucy Aquicition Disorder)....
> 
> I plan on playing with longer flakes, some Mac Baren roll cakes, and layering some blends in this guy. I like skinny bowls, and this is one tall skinny mutha.
> 
> ...


I love that pipe. The rustication is similar to my Alpha Cremlin, which is why I love this one so much, the shape is almost a dead ringer for it

Johs Smooth Bent Brandy Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------

